# Anyone see Wall-E?



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

I heard on the radio that this was a great movie and my 5.5yo DS wants to go see it.

Did anyone go yet? Did you like it? Is it age appropriate for 3.5yo and 5.5 yo?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Yes, we saw it on friday. I took my 4.5 yr old and not quite 3 yr old. Toward the end, my 3 yr old started getting a little bit antsy. However, overall they were interested in the movie. My 4.5 yr old got a little bit freaked out during one part, but he tends to get freaked out easily. My younger one laughed his butt off through many of the scenes. They had a wonderful time. I am not sure if the environmental msg that was so obvious to adults and older children sunk in, but they really liked it overall. There is some gun violence though. I don't know how you feel about that. Several robots very liberally shot at anything that caught it off guard. I wish I would have known about that ahead of time, but then my kids have seen disney films before with some shooting and didn't really think it was much of a big deal. However, if you don't want your kids to see any gunfire (laser beams), then this is not the movie for you.


----------



## hhurd (Oct 7, 2002)

Dh and I liked it but the 4.5 and 6 yo we were with got bored and antsy after about an hour. There's very little dialog, and a lot of the story is subtle...too suble to sustain them for 1 hour 45 minutes. We actually left a little early. I'd say better for older kids, or kids with long attention spans.


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting this!







:

(we have 5yo DS & 3.5yo DD)


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so excited to take my Deaf daughter. First, we saw Nemo, and explained that his little fin is just like her broken ears. Now they have a dialogue free movie!!! This special needs family loves Pixar!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

There's a long thread in Books, Music, and other Media. Check it out! It was a hit for DS at 4.5, but he loves robots.
-e


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes and loved it! Lily is still too young to sit through it...or rather it's just her personally not ready to sit through a full movie.








Great little movie with a great message if you choose to listen.
Sid loved the movie and it was even better watching him than the movie. Usually he sits and zone out to the tv with his mouth hanging open. This time he was giggling, smiling and getting into every detail of the movie. It really sparked his imagination.

My only complaint was the cartoon at the beginning. It was much more gorey/violent than I let the kids see thus far. But YMMV.


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

My ds (3) was actually really upset by it. He is very in tune with emotions and kept getting upset because Wall-e the main character spends a good part of the movie sad or alone. My ds kept getting upset by this and I couldn't really argue with his point of view. He did sit through it but I wouldn't choose to watch this again with him.

Sorry for the rubbish review, I'm sure its great for many.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

23 year old DH is wetting his pants waiting to go see it. I guess it's based off a TV robot from the 80's? News to me, I don't watch a lot of TV and especially didn't in the 80's I had trees to climb and bikes to ride!


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

my kids are almost 7 and 4.5 - we went yesterday as a family. we really liked it a lot!!!


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
I guess it's based off a TV robot from the 80's? News to me, I don't watch a lot of TV and especially didn't in the 80's I had trees to climb and bikes to ride!

i graduated in 1989...it's news to me too! i don't remeber that at all


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
23 year old DH is wetting his pants waiting to go see it. I guess it's based off a TV robot from the 80's? News to me, I don't watch a lot of TV and especially didn't in the 80's I had trees to climb and bikes to ride!

I think you are thinking of Short Circuit, a cult robot movie with Allie Sheedy in the 80's. Actually Wall-e is nothing to do with that...sorry!

Unless it is another movie altogether...and I have just revealed my 80's geekness...


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hedgewitch* 
...and I have just revealed my 80's geekness...










that's okay. i LOVE the 80's!!!! i love the movies and the music and everything about the 80's!!!! i lived through it and still do all of the time. i watched "the goonies" yesterday & "e.t" last week...and my favorite triology is "back to the future"!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I saw it and liked it, but it was a little intense for my very very very sensitive 7 yr old. 4 yr old fell asleep.

There was a lot of zapping of robots and zaps at a friendly roach, but the roach was unharmed and the zapping did not involve a gun or laser gun weapon, but was part of the robot's arm. Not sure if that make a difference or not. I thought it was a bit much, but not enough for me to pan the movie.

I thought "Presto" the magician/bunny short at the beginning was hilarious, but it was very slapstick and involved a lot of poking/shocking/jabbing, etc. It was a lot along the lines of a Tom and Jerry or Bugs Bunny, but no guns.

www.kidsinmind.com has a review that tells all the details.


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

My son didn't really like it. He's 3 and was sad that Wall-E was sad and alone and then upset when the other robot had something happen to her that was abrupt and seemed bad. (vague to avoid spoilers) It was also super slow and I think not aimed at kids so much this time.

As far as it being dialogue-free, I know people are saying that, but that's oike saying that parts of Star Wars are dialogue free because it's just robots talking---the beep and boops are recognizable as speech so someone with hearing issues may have the same experience as in a regular movie, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

My girls are 8&6 they enjoyed it! Dh and I liked it too.


----------



## Starlitlexy (Nov 11, 2005)

My 4.5 year old loved it. It kept his attention, and his father and I also loved it.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hedgewitch* 
I think you are thinking of Short Circuit, a cult robot movie with Allie Sheedy in the 80's. Actually Wall-e is nothing to do with that...sorry!


But he does look an AWFUL LOT like Johnny #5:

Wall-E

Johnny Number 5

P.S. What do you mean by "cult"?

llamalluv (who is not offended by her movie tastes being called "fringe"







)


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

We thought it was cute and funny; not dialogue-free, but a lot of physical comedy especially at the beginning. Our 5 yo LOVED it, but asked a lot of questions throughout (he's kind of like that, though... lol) Our 3 yo really liked the short film "Presto" at the beginning and parts of Wall e, but she fell asleep halfway through the feature!! It was pretty close to nap time, but I also think it didn't have enough to hold her attention like Nemo or Toy Story might...

As an adult, I laughed out loud at many parts!


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Check out the movie at www.commonsensemedia.org !

We brought 5 yr. old dd, and she had a lot of questions (and assumptions) because there is nearly no dialog for the first 1/3 of the movie, but she enjoyed it.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
But he does look an AWFUL LOT like Johnny #5:

Wall-E

Johnny Number 5

P.S. What do you mean by "cult"?

llamalluv (who is not offended by her movie tastes being called "fringe"







)

Wow. That is freakish! He must be a revised Johnny5.
I don't know when the movie hits here, but I plan on renting it.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
I saw it and liked it, but it was a little intense for my very very very sensitive 7 yr old. 4 yr old fell asleep.


Oh no...we wanted to take our boys (7 and 4) to see it. They are VERY media sensitive so we can't see 99% of movies. My 7 year old (then 5, I think) was disturbed during a few parts of the Curious George movie. I heard that this movie was much less violent than most kids' movies and that they main character is very sweet. I'll read that "kids in mind" site. I really would love to take my kids since they rarely see movies but I don't want to overwhelm them either.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

my 6yr old dd loved it. I liked it too.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeftField* 
Oh no...we wanted to take our boys (7 and 4) to see it. They are VERY media sensitive so we can't see 99% of movies. My 7 year old (then 5, I think) was disturbed during a few parts of the Curious George movie. I heard that this movie was much less violent than most kids' movies and that they main character is very sweet. I'll read that "kids in mind" site. I really would love to take my kids since they rarely see movies but I don't want to overwhelm them either.

Yeah, check out the kids in mind review. My super-duper sensitive dd1 (7) really liked it, but got a little worried/squirmy at some points. She's getting a lot better with intensity, though. She ran from the room at parts of Curious George when we rented it when she was 5. Both my girls said they liked "Horton Hears a Who" better. I thought Wall-E was good, but the "zapping" was a little more than I would have liked. We don't do guns. I think it was an echo of the laser gun battles in Star Wars, though. Wall-E had nice messages overall, though.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

My kids are sure to drag me to it and I loathe Pixar movies- I have never seen one from beginning to end because they hurt my brain.


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

My 3.3 yr old DS was traumatized and asked to leave the theater. We saw about 40 minutes of it. i think it depends on what your kids are used to and how sensitive they are. He was anxious, sad and scared. And, eve, the female robot shoots lasers out her arm that are loud and destructive and totally freaked my DS out, especially when she shot at Wall E.

i loved what i saw of it, but it was way too much for him. he has never seen a gun or a violent movie though, so it really depends on the kid.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

I took both my boys (14 and 3.5) today. They both liked it (I did, too). We went to the 9am show and had the theatre to ourselves, which has nothing to do with the movie, but made the whole experience (with a restless 3yo) much more enjoyable, and I didn't have to take DS2 out to the lobby to keep him from disturbing other patrons. I got to see the whole movie!!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We saw it today, my kids (5.5 and 2.5) both liked it. It was kind of boring for the littlest, though, because of the lack of dialogue.


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

We took our son to see it for his 6th birthday on Tuesday. All I can say about this movie is leave your brain at home, you won't be needing it. I thought it was totally mindless and frankly stupid. DS loved it though.

Kathi


----------



## laura163 (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought it was the least smart-alec-y kids movie I have ever seen. No words we don't allow the kids to use (stupid, butt, shut up etc) and no sass. I thought it was a little boring but my 6 and 4 year old loved it. I think the laser zapping scared the 4 year old a little, but then he saw that nothing got hurt with the zapping and was fine.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My 11 yo. and 6 yo. loved it.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

We saw it. Oldest DD (4.5) almost made it through. I left with my youngest (2) about 40 minutes into it. She said "Too Youd! Ready go home now!"

I was hopeful because we made it through Kung Fu Panda no problem. Oh well.

I think my oldest didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## um_hanna (Nov 3, 2004)

my 3 1/2 lastest 30 minutes lol, she lasted 5 minutes with water horse. I liked what i saw, but will wonder about the mess the toys from the movie will cause? lol.
Blessings
Heather


----------

